

Ask HN: Macbook Pro or Air for web development - Kevindish

Hey hackers<p>I would like to hear yours opinions about if you should buy the macbook pro or air? We are talking 13"<p>I am a little bit split:
The air has a bigger screen resolution - 13"
They have the same graphics<p>There is a difference of .7 Ghz between. It is that big a difference?<p>The Air has a clearly faster I/O with the SSD.<p>What do you think?
======
_pius
Having used both, I strongly recommend the Air. It's more than capable of
being one's primary machine for web development and the difference in
portability and daily speed is dramatic.

~~~
Kevindish
I have choosen the macbook air, thanks :)

------
friggeri
I had pretty much the same dilemma six months ago, finally I went with the 13"
Macbook Pro w/ 8Gb RAM and 512Gb SSD. It changed my day to day life (but I
also need my machine to do some heavy data crunching while on the go, so the
slower processor was a major no for me).

~~~
Kevindish
I would also do the same thing, but i do not have that much money in my own
company at this point :) Thanks for your view!

------
mmphosis
The MacBook Air is my personal preference. Your points, all seem to point to
the Air except for the .7 Ghz,

>There is a difference of .7 Ghz between. It is that big a difference?

no.

~~~
Kevindish
I think i choose the air. Thanks for your advice!

------
jurre
Got my air a couple of months ago and got rid of my desktop last month. The
air is all I use now and I love it.

~~~
Kevindish
I think i am going for the air. It is so much prettier! :p

